# CWD reports



## triggerpull (Jan 9, 2014)

I've heard tell of it hitting deer in the Hamilton Co area--anyone else heard anything?


----------



## MadMallard (Jan 9, 2014)

Most people on this board don't know where Hamilton county is.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 9, 2014)

*x2*



MadMallard said:


> Most people on this board don't know where Hamilton county is.



Assume it is not in Georgia...


----------



## MadMallard (Jan 9, 2014)

Correct in Tennessee


----------



## triggerpull (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, the area is definitely within deer range of N GA...


----------



## buckarcher (Jan 10, 2014)

Know of three cases of Black Tongue around the North Whitfield County Area this season.


----------



## REB 73 (Jan 11, 2014)

Blue tongue was reported on the river in east ellijay in 2012.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 13, 2014)

So....Chronic Wasting Disease in Hamilton county, TN?  Not good!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2014)

Nothing about it on the CWD website.

http://www.cwd-info.org/


----------



## triggerpull (Jan 23, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Nothing about it on the CWD website.
> 
> http://www.cwd-info.org/


I checked it too and didn't find anything. I'm going to try and verify again with the hunter who told me this--I'm not making this up to get people worried!


----------

